# Do some LED TV's do this? Flicker of tv logo on HD channels



## pcumming (May 8, 2005)

Do some LED TV's do this? Flicker of tv logo on HD channels

I have 2 Samsung UN46EH6000 LED tv's.
Automotion set to off.

I notice on certain HD channels (never non HD), that if there is text on bottom left or right bottom of screen, that text or logo will flicker.

Such text or logo may be the name of the show, next show coming up or the logo of the channel

Am watching Breaking Bad right bow and the AMC HD logo has a slight waver to it.

Notice this on on some other channels too but never on non hd.

Thanks for any input


----------

